# dont do it!!!



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

my avatar lol i found this pic on a storage bin and i just had to have it for my avatar


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

haha Thats funny, " I was gonna put my kid in here until I read the Warning sign, oh well." Ha


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

i'm just wondering how they found out that they needed to put warning sign on storage bins lol


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Yea no ****, someone had to do it, then they complained and said " It didn't say not to do it, so I did it " haha


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

lol yeha i know i bet they were like i figured it would be like a fort for kids or something


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Not that humerious. Its sad we have to put signs on stuff like that. Which means some sick **** has done it before.


----------

